# Heartworm treatment side effects



## Emerson00 (May 30, 2008)

Pleas know we don't denymedical treatment to our dogs.

However, we had three dogs and then two labs found us. They've been abused and neglected, and have a multitude of health issues. Between this and the many thousands we've spent on vet care the last year, were about tapped out.

Problem: 1 year old lab, female had 1st heartworm treatment 2 months ago, 2nd last month, and today shevisited the vet ang got Interceptor.

Shecame home quiet (typical forger after vet visit) but ate voraciously and remained quiet. She started getting lethargic, tho not much moreso than usual.

She's now breathing a bit shallow - except it's sorts like her adoptive big sister has always done: mouth closed, healthy intake forced exhale.

We haven't got the money to visit the vets we know so well at the emergency clinic. I read it's an x-ray, eval, and prednisone shot at best with observation. At our local vet that's around $425 for the night plus emergency fee and overnight stay.

Help? Please don't judge. Our vet bills are the stuff of rescue groups and b-movies. She'll good necessary... But ifshe can make it on quiet rest snuggling my wife, lots of fresh air (open windows) and time...


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

What did they use for her first 2 rounds of heartworm treatment? Does she have any more treatments to go thru? did the vet mention they could use a less invasive method of a long term treatment with Ivermectin? It sounds like she's having a bad reaction to the interceptor. I would call the e-vet at least to see if maybe some benadryl could help relieve any of her symptoms but I know if their anything like ours they'll insist you bring her in. Also maybe do a google search for interceptor side effects and see what comes up... I know it's not much help but at lest you'll know if it's a drug interaction or something to be more concerned about. Shallow breathing is scary and needs attention. Maybe care credit could help? 

I know this is a LOOOONG read but it is the original approval documentation from the FDA regarding Interceptors application for approval. 

http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/Products/ApprovedAnimalDrugProducts/FOIADrugSummaries/ucm054857.htm

Maybe it'll give you a little insight to some possible side effects. 

I hope it all works out for your labby... in our thoughts.


----------



## Emerson00 (May 30, 2008)

Don't know the first 2 treatments. 

This was it for her; from here she's to be on monthly only.

She's about the same still. Some breaths are deeper, others no different. 

Will search side effects. 

They (ER) at first sounded like it was just a side effect to the medicine, then got to the "really should bring her in... Decision not to treat is up to the owner..."

I hate hearing that - guilt. I don't want to believe we're denying treAtment.

Thanks


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Well if she makes it through the first 24 hrs you should be ok. Second AVOID interceptor in the future and stick with heartguard or ivermectin. Just as effective (if not moreso since it doesn't have all that residual crap for parasitic worms) and personally I wouldn't feel comfortable giving a drug that has a high chance of neurological side effects. Just food for thought. Still in our thoughts for good results. Just monitor and if it gets any worse take her in. Look for pale or purple gums. Pale is lack of ogygen or blood flow. purple is a sign of toxicity. If you can you might want to see if you can take her temperature... I knw gross but will definately let you know if you're in serious trouble.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is link with information:
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_heartworm_treatment.html
Thought you might find it interesting.


----------



## Emerson00 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

She was more active this morning. Not 100%, but more herself, cheerful. Still slightly rapid, shallow breathing, but I have a sense some dogs do this. Our senior girl does at night - always has. The youngster's is different, but then, we don't know her breathing pattern well.

The vet was not really too concerned about it. Suggested a Derramax to treat inflammation. I found those last evening while looking for prednisone, but didn't think giving her a medication that made her sleepy was a hot idea when she was so quiet already.

Vet recommends we keep an eye on her, and if we get nervous, bring her back. I'm waiting for the mid-day report from my better half.

This poor girl and her brother have been through hell with us. Tapeworms (both), heartworms (her), vaccinations (both), flee treatment, tick treatment, whipworms (all both), he swallowed one of the puppy's tennis balls (surgery), he's been neutered, she's still fighting through HW and needs to be spayed... Ugh. My wallet is screaming bloody murder, and these two must be thinking they found a cruel home.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow I was just about to make a new thread on this subject.

My new rescue is scheduled to go in for treatment for HW in a couple of weeks.

My vet wants an overnight stay, then weeks later a two night stay.

Any information on what to expect for care during and after, side effects, maybe questions I should ask my vet would be appreciated.

I've only had experience with this once, many many years ago and the dog was never the same after treatment, and had issues that got worse as she aged.

My neighbor down the street told me the other day her dog went in recently, and afterward swelled up badly all over and almost died, needing emergency care.

I'm a bit concerned about this. I haven't read the links yet but I will when I have time.

Wow followed one of the links.

If this doesn't convince folks to keep the HW medications up to date I don't know what would. Not for the feint of heart.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOLzFsNOJ-4


----------



## abiannebane (Jul 27, 2009)

Once the decision to treat has been made, a treatment protocol must be determined. The only medication currently labeled to treat heartworm disease in dogs is Immiticide. Immiticide is an arsenic compound which must be injected into the lumbar muscle of the infected dog.


----
"An animal's eyes have the power to speak a great language." 
*Frontline Spray* and *pet wormers*


----------

